

Ask HN: European Job Sites - vai

I'm specifically looking for IT Jobs in Europe, what sites do people find the most useful?
======
shrikant
Joining Special Interest Groups on LinkedIn and subscribing to a daily digest
of activities is a very nice way for 'focussed' job-searching. Quite a few
analytics jobs posted in the Business Intelligence group (which I'm a part of)
were EU-based, at least over the last week or so. Give it a whirl.

<http://www.twitterjobsearch.com/> seemed interesting as well.

------
kamme
There are also quite a number of jobsites in Belgium, but most of them are for
one language, so dependent on witch part you live:

In dutch: <http://www.vacature.com> \- <http://www.vdab.be> \-
<http://monster.be> \- <http://stepstone.be>

In french: <http://www.references.be> \- <http://www.leforem.be>

Hope they are usefull!

------
papaf
<http://www.jobserve.com/>

------
mpf62
The following site is focused on freelancers but there are also full-time jobs
listed.

<http://www.gulp.de>

------
wellenreitr
Germany: www.monster.de <http://www.jobscout24.de/> <http://www.jobpilot.de/>
<http://www.stepstone.de/jobs/jobs.html>

------
mindaugas
I read somewhere that at least 30% of all jobs ads in UK is fake ... I don't
know if it's true or not ... How do you tell the difference between fake job
ad and real thing?

~~~
vai
I've experienced the same thing in New Zealand, and more recently in Prague ..
'Place holder' advertisements created by recruiters just to get you into their
database.

------
jpcosta
You can try the EU job mobility site.
<http://ec.europa.eu/eures/home.jsp?lang=en>

------
steerpike
<http://www.exposurejobs.com/> is quite good at breaking down jobs by language
and country

~~~
aik
Nice site. Thanks.

------
krolley
Switzerland: jobs.ch

If you can get a visa, the pay is great.

~~~
mcxx
Isn't Switzerland like the dullest, most boring country in the world?

~~~
known
Niccolò Machiavelli, who was a sort of Karl Rove of his day, though with more
integrity, said of the Swiss that they were "the most free and most armed
people" of Europe. Get it? The connection between arms and freedom?
<http://www.lewrockwell.com/reese/reese463.html>

------
Aegean
jobsite.co.uk used to be the best for graduates.

------
jacquesm
for nl: <http://monsterboard.nl/>

~~~
thibaut_barrere
you'll find others version of monster for other countries:

<http://www.monster.com>

Seems to have a few IT jobs for UK, France etc.

~~~
vai
Thanks! I should of mentioned I was aware of Monster, I am specifically
looking for other less well known sites that people might use.

~~~
mikkom
Job sites are more fragmented in europe meaning there usually is a site per
country. You might want to be a bit mor precise from what country [countris]
you are looking for a job.

~~~
vai
Point taken. I'm mainly interested in the following:

Denmark Sweden Germany

It's a pity there's not a decent aggregator like Indeed.com for EU.

~~~
mseebach
For Denmark:

<http://www.version2job.dk/jobs/default.asp>

~~~
haasted
And <http://www.it-jobbank.dk/> <http://jobindex.dk/>

------
dejv
gumtree.com: kind of a european craiglist

------
sree_nair
<http://www.cwjobs.co.uk/> for UK.

